# Prendre le contrôle de l'iPad depuis son mac



## krill (22 Octobre 2010)

Bonjour,

Dans ma société nous avons déployé une dizaine d'iPad.

Je voudrais prendre la main à distance sur ces iPad lorsque des utilisateurs ne savent pas comment faire.

Y'a t'il une application pour ça ?

Merci pour votre aide.


----------



## Bigdidou (23 Octobre 2010)

Sur iPad non jaibreacké, je ne connais pas de solution.
Avec le jailbreack, il faut voir si des solutions du type Veency fonctionne.
Sinon, je sais qu'il y a autre chose que Veency, mais elle m'échappe pour le moment. Et je suis quasi-certain que, de toute façon, ça nécessite le jailbreack.


----------



## ET80 (17 Septembre 2016)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai offert à ma grand mère un iPad Mini 2, malheureusement elle débute et elle n'est pas tout à fait à l'aise avec la machine. Surtout quand elle essaie d'utiliser Youtube etc (on ne s'en rend pas compte, mais il y a beaucoup de codes et de signes à connaître pour utiliser un ordinateur!).
De ce fait, un outil pour prendre contrôle de son iPad à partir de mon Mac serait très utile. De sorte à, si elle me demande un film, une musique, ou autre chose, je puisse lui mettre facilement.
Le mieux serait un outil où l'on peut faire apparaître lorsqu'on clique (pour qu'elle puisse le faire elle même).

Bref ... si vous avez ce type d'outil, pourriez-vous partager?
Dans l'ordre de mes besoins :
- un outil pour visualiser l'écran de l'iPad d'une autre personne;
- un outil pour prendre le contrôle de l'iPad d'une autre personne.
Évidement, tout ceci par internet, n'étant pas dans la même ville.

Merci d'avance,
Et une belle journée à vous tous


----------

